

Cloud service (instead of in app scraping) for website content/actions - cloudapi

I am thinking of providing a cloud service for websites that dont have a REST API.  This will eliminate the need for maintaining messy scraping scripts that developers have to maintain.  I wanted to know if there is a need for such a service.
======
dgtized
Well it for worked for Yodlee. They provided scraping services for Mint until
Intuit took over.

~~~
cloudapi
Thanks, any ideas on specific use cases where scraping is used actively in
mobile apps.

